# Lima **** dog trials



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Never been there before was thinking about going and taking my kids 5 and 3 just wondered if it was family friendly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

it is a lot more family friendly now from when it was at Kenton.alot of things to see while your there but,seems to be more yard sale items then sporting goods.still worth the one day trip.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Still have a lot of dogs there? Want to get feelers out for a mountain fiest. Won't be looking to get one til next spring/summer but would like to make some contacts there. Thanks for the info provided already too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OSU Sportsman (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes much more family friendly than Kenton ever was. There are still quite a few dogs but not like there used to be in Kenton. I would think you would be able to make some contacts though.

Bring a wagon for the kids. Its a lot of walking. Should be able to find some good deals if you look hard enough or bargain good enough.

Lot of construction on I75 but you can still get to the fairgrounds pretty easy. Just follow the construction signs.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks osu but not going to be able to make now. Pretty bummed about it it sounds like a real good time and a chance to make some contacts too. Ill post looking for a dog next spring and if I get no hits ill hit lima up next year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

